# 3,6,17 androstene trione, 17-methyl-dione



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone read up on this? I have friends using it but it looks like crap. anyone that has used i would love their info on this stuff.

http://www.store.yahoo.com/joelsward/3tebo.html


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Anyone read up on this? I have friends using it but it looks like crap. anyone that has used i would love their info on this stuff.
> 
> http://www.store.yahoo.com/joelsward/3tebo.html



it is  basically 6-OXO, an anti-estrogen.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 20, 2005)

Indeed. It works by blocking the aromatase enzyme, which is the one responsible for converting androgens like testosterone into estrogens.

Some people have gotten good results with it, but user feedback seems to show that ATD (found in products like Rebound XT, Ultra Hotter, and a few others that escape me right now) seems to work better for bringing up T levels.

If you're prone to joint problems, though, you might want to go conservative on the dosage, as lowering estrogen can dry out the joints and make things not so fun for people predisposed to that.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 20, 2005)

ohh i was just gonna take it as a natural test booster. since i am 18. i used to mix tribulus, zma, and long jack. but this may be cheaper. 

and i was wondering if i am old enough to use things like viraloid or 17-hd


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

I doubt that Trib will do anything for you at your age, and you do not need to be messing with your hormones at 18 with anti-estrogens. Focus on diet and training.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I doubt that Trib will do anything for you at your age, and you do not need to be messing with your hormones at 18 with anti-estrogens. Focus on diet and training.



Listen to the man. Just focus on diet and training. Five years or so down the road, when you have that squared away you can look to other things.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 21, 2005)

Every few days he asks about something to manipulate his hormones, and everytime people tell him he is too young.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

I like the article he linked. Lots of muscular men for emphasis.  

The "no side effects" part is a little strange, though. Using 6-OXO can bring about plenty of side effects, depending on the person.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

hey i ask these questions so i can better my knowledge. just drawing the line between legal and non legal, and what is still bad to use. i have a good nutrition plan and have been at it for 3 years. but i respect you guys for your seniority so i will listen, thanks for helping me learn. i am doing this to learn nothing more. and if there are things i can take i will use them. just questions no reason to freak.


----------

